# What's your reaction time?



## Farobi (May 28, 2015)

http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime

My reaction time is usually around the 250-260 ms mark. I'm average af. boo


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

link doesnt work D:


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 28, 2015)

269ms is my time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2015)

Average of 5 is 227. I thought video games would have improved that a bit more. To be fair though it is 1:04 AM.


----------



## Geoni (May 28, 2015)

290 is my average. I'm drinking though.


----------



## Amyy (May 28, 2015)

257 lol


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 28, 2015)

My reaction time is 150.


----------



## Lolipup (May 28, 2015)

239 ;w;


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 28, 2015)

209!


----------



## Ramza (May 28, 2015)

252ms


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

mine is p good if i do say so myself


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2015)

got 246 :')


----------



## Zeiro (May 28, 2015)

Oh man, I can't get under 300... Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> Oh man, I can't get under 300... Don't do drugs, kids.



i take meth and even i got better than u lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

328 ms.. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

258 on second try lol


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 28, 2015)

I got 303 ms.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 28, 2015)

338? I dont know if thats good or bad haha


----------



## Ngan (May 28, 2015)

249 \( > u <)/


----------



## tobi! (May 28, 2015)

342


----------



## Byngo (May 28, 2015)

My average was 309. 

Well that's shatty


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

340 ms. That was on my third try too.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

With 10 tries, I got 311 ms.


----------



## Benevoir (May 28, 2015)

194ms as my average.


----------



## paradoxisreality (May 28, 2015)

250-280 ;-; Could be better


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2015)

161 ms was my best average attempt out of all five tries.

One of the five tries was actually 8 ms, but that's rare.


----------



## Moddie (May 28, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 28, 2015)

333.


----------



## nard (May 28, 2015)

129


----------



## nard (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Aryxia (May 28, 2015)

240 ms.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

I average at 233 ms.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 28, 2015)

So I'm guessing I'm better than everyone else but Jake unless higher isn't good.

My one true talent. Clicking stuff.


----------



## tinytaylor (May 28, 2015)

333 ms about 13 hours ago and 347 ms just now.

also my friend, the lower the better.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 29, 2015)

I had clicked before I saw the green, to see if I could get it before it appeared, and I got it at 6 ms.


----------



## Le Ham (May 29, 2015)

261 ms.

Yay normal :/


----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2015)

337 haha. The lowest I could get to was like 250.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

311, but that is on no sleep and after a really long day, better to try again when I'm well rested.


----------



## Kuroh (May 31, 2015)

219 on my third try ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2015)

248ms


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 31, 2015)

225. Not bad considering I`m on meds and sleep deprived.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 31, 2015)

156 ms


----------



## Aestivate (May 31, 2015)

262. How do people even get under 200 o_o


----------



## Liseli (May 31, 2015)

316. Uh.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

233 ;v;


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 2, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 248ms



Same.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 2, 2015)

Considering that I tend to have a slow reaction time (thank you, disabilities), I'm actually surprised I got a 225.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 2, 2015)

211


----------



## wassop (Jun 5, 2015)

207


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 5, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> View attachment 94891
> 
> So I'm guessing I'm better than everyone else but Jake unless higher isn't good.
> 
> My one true talent. Clicking stuff.



Higher is worse lol


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 5, 2015)

250.

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Higher is worse lol



False. I clicked that **** so fast that I couldn't even see it happening.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 5, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> False. I clicked that **** so fast that I couldn't even see it happening.



you should try waiting 20 years and then clicking, you'll get an awesome score


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> you should try waiting 20 years and then clicking, you'll get an awesome score



tab open now. gonna wait this out


----------

